
Arrests made in JP Morgan, Etrade, Scottrade hacks - eyeareque
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/11/arrests-in-jp-morgan-etrade-scottrade-hacks/
======
czbond
So hackers go to jail when they steal from bankers, yet bankers don't go to
jail when they steal from EVERYONE?

